# Co2Art working pressure too high?!



## BexM (19 Sep 2017)

I have recently set up a fire extinguisher co2 set with a second hand regulator from Co2art and a new solenoid that arrived today. The solenoid is not switching off properly and I think it's because the pressure is 80psi. Unfortunately the pressure is set and I don't know how to adjust it.


 an anyone point me in the right direction?


----------



## John S (19 Sep 2017)

If this is a pre set reg it should be about 40psi. I don't think the Co2 art pre set regs are adjustable in any way which indicates yours is faulty. That said I've only used their adjustable regs. See if you can message Karol at Co2 art.


----------



## BexM (19 Sep 2017)

John S said:


> If this is a pre set reg it should be about 40psi. I don't think the Co2 art pre set regs are adjustable in any way which indicates yours is faulty. That said I've only used their adjustable regs. See if you can message Karol at Co2 art.


thanks I will try.


----------



## Zeus. (19 Sep 2017)

never done one but I would say the cap with the CO2 art cap comes off then the PSI regulator adjustment is under it.  80PSI


----------



## BexM (19 Sep 2017)

I will have a look. It doubt it's too complicated, from what I imagine it will be a spring pushing on some sort of diaphragm or something similar. 
Can't seem to email them at the moment but I will send them a message on the old Facebook


----------



## Zeus. (19 Sep 2017)

BexM said:


> from what I imagine it will be a spring pushing on some sort of diaphragm or something similar



Sounds about right, will just need tightening spring tension up a bit


----------



## BexM (19 Sep 2017)

it's not looking too hopeful, not quite what I expected. I can't really work out if there is any way of adjusting it. Any thoughts?


----------



## BexM (19 Sep 2017)

John S said:


> If this is a pre set reg it should be about 40psi. I don't think the Co2 art pre set regs are adjustable in any way which indicates yours is faulty. That said I've only used their adjustable regs. See if you can message Karol at Co2 art.


I think you might be right  guess I've wasted my cash.  I wish I had just forked out for something new.


----------



## Zeus. (19 Sep 2017)

Take it the white plastic washer fits between the spring and the housing ? If so I would increase the thickness of the white plastic washer that will increase the pressure on the spring which will affect the working pressure. If the working pressure decreases the amount it decreases is relative to the thickness increase. Visa versa if the working pressure increases. 

That would be my next move


----------



## Samjpikey (20 Sep 2017)

Hi my co2 art reg has the exact same working pressure as yours.
There's no issue with the solenoid however I haven't used mine for 2 years up untill last night where I had a few teething problems with setting the needle valve/bubble count.... but seems ok now. 
It's running an up inline atomiser 
Cheers 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## John S (20 Sep 2017)

The Co2 art website says they are preset at 43 psi.  If they are running at 80 this is wrong. I can't think of an atomiser that needs 5 bar to work. Most are under 2.5 bar.


----------



## BexM (20 Sep 2017)

Zeus. said:


> Take it the white plastic washer fits between the spring and the housing ?
> 
> That would be my next move




yes I think it does, I could add another washer and I think that might work, would it have to be nylon or could a metal one be used?


----------



## Zeus. (20 Sep 2017)

BexM said:


> yes I think it does, I could add another washer and I think that might work, would it have to be nylon or could a metal one be used?



dont think it really matters, its just a spacer after all. (Bit like the Bucket and shims used to set the valve clearances on overhead cams for internal combustion engines) 

But it could be sign that the seals 'O rings' may need replacing also


----------



## BexM (20 Sep 2017)

Bugger, this is starting to become a pita. I just wanted to add a little co2 to give my new set up a boost.

I bought the regulator over a year ago but haven't really used it because the solenoid that it came with was broken and the fire extiguisher was over ten years old. Seems like I got ripped off really.

I will try to add another washer and set it all up from scratch.


----------



## Samjpikey (20 Sep 2017)

I think my co2 art reg is running at just over 3 bar not 5 but I could have sworn it was 5 last night. 



Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Zeus. (20 Sep 2017)

Mines at about 24PSI working pressure- thats is the gauge is correct OFC. As long as the working pressure is constant and you can get the needle valve to adjust to the BBS your require, the working pressure is irrelevant IMO. But the higher working pressure will make the needle valve less sensitive to adjustments.

If I increase the working pressure on my adjustable two stage reg the BBS goes up very fast without even touching the needle valve.


----------



## BexM (20 Sep 2017)

From what I've read if the working pressure is too high it can stop the solenoid closing properly and I think that might be happening. when I get a chance tomorrow I will have another look. It may just be a faulty solenoid but I found a good check list so I will go though and see if it is something else first.


----------



## Samjpikey (20 Sep 2017)

BexM said:


> From what I've read if the working pressure is too high it can stop the solenoid closing properly and I think that might be happening. when I get a chance tomorrow I will have another look. It may just be a faulty solenoid but I found a good check list so I will go though and see if it is something else first.


I have a spare solenoid valve if you want it. 
Just cover postage and it's yours
Can post a pic if you'd like 


Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## dan4x4 (20 Sep 2017)

Is it possible that the pressure was set higher to begin with then you turned it down after pipe work was all connected. and the higher pressure needed time to escape or something?

I don't know I don't have co2.


----------



## BexM (25 Sep 2017)

OK,  removed the white washer and the pressure is now at 45psi but the solenoid is still not shutting off properly....sigh


----------



## BexM (25 Sep 2017)

Samjpikey said:


> I have a spare solenoid valve if you want it.
> Just cover postage and it's yours
> Can post a pic if you'd like
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk



thanks that's very kind of you. I will see if a can fix this one. it's new so I might return it and see if I can get a new one.


----------



## John S (25 Sep 2017)

Have you taken the solenoid apart? Sometimes you just need to stretch the spring a little to fix this.


----------



## BexM (25 Sep 2017)

John S said:


> Have you taken the solenoid apart? Sometimes you just need to stretch the spring a little to fix this.


not yet, thanks, I will try that.


----------

